# 2013 Defy Advanced 1 Availability?



## mikay (Jul 13, 2011)

:mad2:
I am interested in purchasing a 2013 Defy Advanced 1 in size XL. Apparently this particular size is sold out with Giant and unavailable to order b/c there is also no incoming or arrival date indicating when anymore might be arriving here in the US. The Giant rep is not responding to my LBS. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas as to how to get an answer on whether anymore are going to be avail for MY 2013? There is no way to contact Giant either through their website or by phone....

Thanks!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Had the same problem a year ago looking for a Defy Advanced 1 in size L. The first three shops I called didn't have one and said the Giant warehouse was out and waiting for the '13 models. The fourth shop didn't have one but had a model 0 in my size, with the DI2 shifters, they would sell for the retail price of the model 1, a reduction in price of $850. I, of course, took it. You might keep calling Giant dealers. As you may know Giant doesn't allow online sales of their products. Good luck.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

(I just noticed you hitting your head on)
There are other brands, but if you're dying for Giant, they have Giant stores in Taipei (where they're made), maybe call the 2nd one. if they dont have, noone will.
Mountain Bike Shops in Taipei and around Taiwan - Formosan Fat Tire Association
I dont know if they ship or you fly and pick 1 up.




mikay said:


> :mad2:
> I am interested in purchasing a 2013 Defy Advanced 1 in size XL. Apparently this particular size is sold out with Giant and unavailable to order b/c there is also no incoming or arrival date indicating when anymore might be arriving here in the US. The Giant rep is not responding to my LBS. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas as to how to get an answer on whether anymore are going to be avail for MY 2013? There is no way to contact Giant either through their website or by phone....
> 
> Thanks!


----------

